# Expérience : installation SSD sur Imac 27" Late 2009



## vipecs (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir galéré pendant des mois à rechercher des informations sur  les SSD, la gestion du trim, leur dégradation des performances dans le  temps et le meilleur moyen de l'insérer dans mon Imac 27" de fin 2009,  je me lance et vous propose de partager mon expérience. 

Alors voilà, je possède un Imac 27" de décembre 2009 avec un core I7,  8Go de RAM, une Radeon 4850 et un HD  Seagate 7200t de 1To qui fait du  bruit...

Très rapidement, j'ai voulu avoir 2 disques sur le Mac pour que windows 7 via VMWare fusion 3 soit plus réactif. 

J'ai donc d'abord installé un disque externe en USB2 et là catastrophe,  ça ramait sévèrement car l'USB2 ne gère à priori pas les entrées/sorties  en simultané. Windows figeait donc régulièrement quelles que soit les  ressources allouées à la machine virtuelle. 
Sur les conseils de Mac users, j'ai acheté un disque dur externe en  firewire 800 sur lequel j'ai transféré ma machine virtuelle windows 7.  C'était beaucoup mieux mais ça ramait toujours un peu... 

L'idéal aurait été un disque externe en E-Sata mais comme Apple a jugé  bon de faire l'impasse sur cette connectique performante, j'ai du me  résoudre à créer une partition Bootcamp et réinstaller windows 7 dessus.

Et là, tout va bien sauf lorsque je souhaite lancer des traitements qui  utilisent le disque sur Mac Os et sur Windows en même temps... Là, ça rame...

Dans le même temps, je voyais les SSD aux performances hallucinantes  arriver et après avoir installé un C300 128Go dans mon PC portable, je  me suis dit que mon Mac était bien lent malgré son proc et sa RAM...

Il fallait donc absolument que je mette un SSD dans l'Imac mais plusieurs questions se sont posées : 


*Un SSD pour Windows, pour Mac Os ou les deux ?*
J'utilise autant windows (Developpement web, photoshop, jeux etc..) que  Mac OsX (Iphoto, Imovie, Final Cut express, Garage band, Itunes etc..)  donc ce sera un SSD pour les deux voir 1 SSD chacun.



*Un SSD à la place du disque d'origine ?*
Oui mais les SSD sont des 2,5" et le disque d'origine est un 3,5". Il  faut donc acheter un adaptateur 3,5" en plus mais ce n'était pas  insurmontable (ils en ont dans les boutiques Apple Reseller). Le plus  gros problème c'est le connecteur spécifique qu'Apple a rajouté sur ses  disques et qui gère le monitoring du ventilo dédié. Donc si je mets un  SSD ici, je vais avoir le ventilo qui va tourner à fond tout le temps...  Comme je souhaite conserver une machine silencieuse, ce sera un seul  SSD à la place du superdrive.



*Un SSD à la place du Superdrive ?*
Là aussi il faut un adaptateur et pas facile à trouver en plus... Mais j'ai trouvé sur ebay : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400167090753&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123 
Expédié depuis les US en USPS first class mail (le moins cher) et arrivé  en 5 jours chez moi et sans frais de douane ni TVA ! Moins de 50&#8364; tout  compris. Seul souci, avec ce mode de transport, il n'y a pas de numéro  de suivi de colis.
Ensuite, il faudra trouver un boitier externe pour mettre le superdrive.  Là pas de souci, pour moins de 20&#8364;, un boitier externe standard USB2  pour drive slim devrait faire l'affaire.
Et enfin, le SATA du superdrive est-il SATA1 ou SATA2 ? Le technicien  Apple me dit SATA2 mais qu'il va vérifier pour être sûr... Quoiqu'il en  soit, même en SATA1, on a débit théorique de plus de 180Mo/s et des  temps d'accès toujours aussi impressionnants. Sans parler des Io qui  vont me changer la vie pour mes tâches simultanées sur Mac Os et  Windows.



*Le montage du SSD ?*
 J'ai pris l'Apple Care à l'achat de mon Imac en décembre 2009 donc  valable jusque décembre 2012. Pas question donc de mettre les mains dans  le cambouis. J'ai appelé L'Apple Reseller le plus proche de chez moi et  après avoir discuté 15 minutes avec le technicien, il me propose de  m'installer le SSD à la place du superdrive pour le tarif d'une heure de  main d'oeuvre soit 89&#8364; tout compris. Le tout en conservant bien sûr la garantie.



*Quelle capacité pour le SSD ?*
Comme je n'installerai qu'un seul SSD à la place du superdrive, je vais  devoir faire 2 partitions : 1 pour Mac OsX et 1 pour Bootcamp.
Ma partition actuelle de Bootcamp qui fait 100Go est déjà bien remplie  avec des jeux qui font 10Go chacun en moyenne. Idem pour la partition  Mac Osx qui a de la marge mais qui atteint plus de 300Go avec photos,  mp3, et Rushs video servant au montage. 240Go, c'est trop juste et 480  ça devrait passer en s'organisant un peu.



*Comment organiser le SSD ?*
- Une partition de 200Go en NTFS pour Bootcamp ce qui me laisse 120Go de marge pour les jeux et applications.

- Le reste soit une partition d'environ 265Go pour Mac OsX. 

Comme je garde le disque de 1To en interne, je vais m'organiser pour répartir les fichiers :

- Une partition de 700Go en HFS+ pour les Mp3, les videos montées, les  rushs en attente de montage (tranférés sur le SSD lors des sessions de montage),  des machines virtuelles VMWare et  peut-être également les photos si le SSD devient trop étroit.

- Une partition de 250Go en NTFS pour pouvoir faire un backup régulier de ma partition windows 7.

J'utiliserai mon ancien disque de 1To en Raid1 firewire 800 formaté 100% en HFS+ pour Timemachine sur SSD + HD.

Et j'utiliserai mon ancien disque RAID1 de 500go en USB2 formaté 100% en  NTFS pour faire des sauvegardes de fichiers windows volumineux et/ou  peu utilisés.



*Quelle modèle de SSD ?*
Là, ce fut le plus difficile. Impossible de savoir quand est-ce qu'Apple  va se décider à activer officiellement le trim et impossible également  d'avoir des avis objectifs sur la dégradation des performances sans Trim  des différents disques. Et puis je suis tombé sur  macperformanceguide.com.
Pour ce faire une idée, voir ici : http://macperformanceguide.com/SSD-RealWorld-SevereDuty.html et ici : http://macperformanceguide.com/Recommended-SSD.html

A priori, point de salut pour le Crucial C300 lorsque l'OS ne gère pas  le Trim les performances chutent à la longue. Et puis comme il n'y a pas  de C300 en 480Go, il faut attendre le M4 ou C400 et pas sûr qu'il ne se  dégrade pas de la même manière. 

C'est bien mieux pour les Vertex2 qui ne perdraient que 20% de leurs  perfs sur la durée et encore mieux pour les OWC Mercury Extreme qui ne  se dégradent quasiment pas. Cerise sur le gâteau, celui-ci est le moins  cher de tous en 480Go : 919$ + 20$ de port par Fedex. J'ai préféré USPS  Priority mail moins rapide (6 à 10 jours), plus cher (40$) mais avec  lequel j'ai une chance de ne pas me taper les frais de douane...
Voir ici : https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/internal_storage/Mercury_Extreme_SSD_Sandforce/Solid_State_Pro
 Voilà, j'en suis donc là, j'ai déjà l'adaptateur superdrive commandé sur  ebay et j'attends le SSD pour la semaine prochaine. L'Apple Reseller  m'a dit que je pouvais déposer l'Imac le matin et le récupérer l'après  midi. J'ai hâte ! 

Ensuite, je vous donnerai les détails pratique du transfert Mac Os et  Windows depuis le HD sur le SSD une fois celui-ci installé. D'ailleurs  si certains ont des conseils à me donner pour cette partie, n'hésitez  pas !


----------



## Chrone (5 Juin 2011)

Je souhaite installer un SSD dans un iMac similaire, merci donc pour ton retour.
Pour moi ça sera surement un 120Go parce que 480Go niveau budget c'est carrément pas ça !
J'ai également un Apple Care, mais je pense faire l'installation moi même parce que 90&#8364; pour ça, c'est cher.

Tiens-nous au courant pour la suite ;-)


----------



## Chrone (9 Juin 2011)

Je fais remonter ce topic car la modification peut en intéresser plus d'un.
J'ai commandé et reçu un SSD vertex 2 60Go (pour le système et mes applications j'en ai largement assez),
et le caddy donc tu as donné l'adresse.
Si certains veulent des infos/photos du montage n'hésitez pas et j'apporterai ma petite contribution


----------



## Chrone (15 Juin 2011)

Je viens de finir le montage, rien de super compliqué même si j'ai eu un léger coup de chaud !
J'ai des photos si cela intéresse quelqu'un.
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas ;-)


----------



## Pest (19 Juin 2011)

Est ce que du coup le DD 1to reste bruyant voir + bruyant ? 
Tu as donc attendu + d'un an avant de faire ce changement ? car la garantie saute c'est ca ( sans apple care ) ?


----------



## Chrone (19 Juin 2011)

Le DD reste bruyant exactement comme avant seulement quand il est utilisé, c'est à dire moins souvent.
La garantie saute si tu l'envoies tel quel, il suffit de remettre le superdrive et la garantie passe.

C'est comme restaurer un iphone jailbreaké pour que la garantie passe, en gros.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Juin 2011)

vu le prix du SSD, pourquoi ne pas prendre l'Imac avec le HD et le SSD ? c'est beaucoup plus simple .... et le SSD peut toujours être changé à terme.

Enfin concernant l'usure du SSD même si l'on retient un cycle complet d'effacage par jour, 10 000 cycles correspondant à plus de 25 ans..... c'est un débat qui peut se poser pour des prod qui effacent les SSD à plusieurs reprises par jour, mais pour la plupart des personnnes, la perte de performance est invisible


----------



## Pest (20 Juin 2011)

1To + 1Ssd 250g (inutile autant ) = 565e 
je trouve ça pas plus facile non


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2011)

Sauf que pour avoir un SSD et un DD chez Apple il faut acheter le modèle 2011, chose dont je n'ai pas besoin !


----------



## Pest (20 Juin 2011)

Fiozo tu as quand même un DD ou uniquement du ssd ?
ton dd se retrouve du coup en externe ?
Je souhaite prendre l'imac 2011 la seule chose qui me bloque est le prix du Ssd en magasin apple; je souhaite juste savoir quelle méthode est la plus simple/moins couteuse pour rajouter du ssd après ...


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2011)

Tu n'as pas du bien lire tout le topic !
J'ai un SSD à la place du superdrive, le DD je n'y ai pas touché.

Le superdrive est passé en externe par contre.


----------



## Pest (20 Juin 2011)

Désolé je n'avais pas pigé, en fait avec les modèles 2011 on peut rajouter du SSD sans avoir à externaliser le superdrive


----------



## Chrone (20 Juin 2011)

Certes, mais le topic parle d'un upgrade sur un modèle 2009.

Et puis si c'est juste pour le SSD pas besoin d'avoir un modèle 2011.

Et sur les modèles 2011, si le SSD n'est pas monté par Apple lors de l'achat, son ajout à postériori est complexe.


----------



## imacnop (26 Juillet 2011)

Salut Fiozo ,

Peut tu me donner quelque photo et le model de ton SSD car j'ai un imac 27" et j'aimerais bien passer en SSD.

cordialement


----------



## Chrone (26 Juillet 2011)

envoie moi un MP avec ton adresse mail je t'enverrais ça


----------



## chacha95 (27 Juillet 2011)

Etonnant que le centre agréé Apple t'ait pas obligé à acheter un disque dur Apple...
L'install n'est pas si cher que ça en plus! (Surtout que tu conserves la garantie)


----------



## vipecs (4 Août 2011)

Effectivement, en passant par l'Apple  cela coûte 1h de main d'uvre et garantie conservé si je passe par eux pour une éventuelle future réparation.

Par contre je n'ai toujours pas fait monter le ssd...
Trop de taff et besoin du Mac ajouté au fait que le ssd est resté bloqué en douane pendant quelque temps. Et maintenant mon Apple resaliez est en vacances jusque fin aout...

En prévision je commençais par contre à m'inquiéter concernant la récupération de ma partition Bootcamp une fois le ssd installé. J'ai vu que winclone n'était plus compatible avec lion et que même en 10.6.8 (ma version actuelle) je pouvais avoir des soucis lors de la restauration...
quelqu'un connait-il un autre sort même payant pour remplacer winclone svp ?


----------



## chacha95 (4 Août 2011)

vipecs a dit:


> Effectivement, en passant par l'Apple  cela coûte 1h de main d'uvre et garantie conservé si je passe par eux pour une éventuelle future réparation.


Pourrais-tu me donner l'adresse de ton Apple Reseller ?


----------



## eric0686 (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais savoir si le "Superdrive caddy" pour installer le SSD est indispensable sur un iMac? Ne peut-on pas tous simplement brancher le connecteur SATA au SSD et se debrouiller pourqu'il tienne a peu pres bien a l'interieur?
Merci pour votre aide
Cordialement,
Eric


----------



## Nicolarts (7 Août 2011)

Tu peux nous montrer tes photos pour voir comment tu as fait l'installation SSD ?

Si tu n'as pas un hébergement pour ça, il te suffit de créer un blog gratuit (par exemple wordpress.com) et tu laisses tes photos sur un article avec quelques mots si tu veux. Et montre nous 

Moi aussi je suis intéresse de voir ça... Car je ferai moi-même pour mon prochain iMac !


----------



## Chrone (9 Août 2011)

Voici quelques photos 

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## chacha95 (9 Août 2011)

Merci, mais tes photos ne s'affichent pas...


----------



## Chrone (9 Août 2011)

J'ai édité mon message, c'est mieux maintenant ?


----------



## chacha95 (9 Août 2011)

Fiozo a dit:


> J'ai édité mon message, c'est mieux maintenant ?


Oui, merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------

Ton iMac est de quelle génération ?


----------



## Chrone (9 Août 2011)

Fin 2009. Pourquoi !?


----------



## chacha95 (10 Août 2011)

Fiozo a dit:


> Fin 2009. Pourquoi !?


Simple question.


----------



## legallou (13 Août 2011)

J'ai mis dans mon iMac27 V1 de 2009 un SSD à la place du SuperDrive. L'augmentation de performance est significative. Mon expérience et tutoriel ici :

http://www.legallou.com/Mac/SSDiMac27/Montage.html

Cela demande un peu de préparation pour les outils, du soin, et de préférence être deux.


----------



## nouxtywe (30 Août 2011)

Très intéressant tout ça, je sens que je vais me laisser séduire )
Perso j'ai déjà changé le Seagate 1 To que je trouvais diablement bruyant (et chaud) par un WD15EARS (1,5To) qui est "green" et donc qu'à 5400tr/min donc niveau perf j'ai légérement perdu et ça m'enquiquine...

Du coup j'aimerai bien ramener un SSD des states, mais c'est pas évident de choisir, le lien fourni préconise les OWC dont je n'avais jusqu'alors jamais entendu parlé (ce qui n'est pas le cas d'OCZ qui a un meilleure couverture sur le web).

Du coup je m'interroge, je pense mettre 150&#8364; (215$) dans un SSD compatible, 120Go ça a l'air faisable... mais quelle marque ? Vertex 2, Vertex 3, Mercury Extreme ?? AAAAAH y'en a partout x)

C'est surtout pour faire du multitâche/programmation/retouche... si vous avez des conseils je les accepte volontiers 

PS : ma sélection jusqu'ici :
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/SSDMX115/
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3067296&SID=
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227395

A noter : comparatif des meilleurs SSD (http://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-ssd-hdd-august-2011/) à prendre avec des pincettes comme toujours...

Moi ce qui me fait peur c'est la grande disparité des avis OCZ : soit le type est ultra content, soit il dit que c'est pas stable du tout...humhum?

Edit :
Les prix c'est flagrant... 170$ vs 170&#8364;... CQDF pour le OCZ
Du coup sur Newegg on voit que pour ces disques, au moins 30% de la population n'est pas contente du tout... ça commence à faire ! A comparer avec les disques intel ou la proportion est en dessous des 10%...
Les OWC ne se trouvent pas en France ou c'est moi qui me trompe ?


----------



## plan_D (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, juste pour obtenir des réponses à la suite de ce topics qui a été le plus pertinent de tous concernant l'upgrade en SSD sur un iMac Late 2009.

1: Je reprends les questions de nouxtywe, surtout sur le choix du SSD.
Alors lequel est le meilleur (fiabilité, perte de performance...) ? OCZ, Intel , OWC ? Comme Vipecs n'a pas complété l'histoire de son experience, on ne sait pas si son OWC fonctionne bien ?

2: Le fait d'utiliser un adaptateur Caddy à la place du superdrive permet il vraiment d'utiliser les performances du SSD à 100%  ? Je veux dire est on en SATA1 ou SATA2 via cet adaptateur ? 

3: Le fait d'utiliser cet adaptateur Caddy évite t il vraiment la detection de la surchauffe par les capteurs du DD d'origine (et donc du fonctionnement en permanence des ventilos)?

4: En regardant sur les photos de FIOZO, on dirait que l'emplacement qui est utilisé par les iMac27 middle 2010 pour les SSD , existe déjà sur les modèles de late 2009 celui de Fiozo). Je veux dire qu'il y a la même place à droite du DD mécanique et à gauche du Superdrive, sans le connecteur ni le "chariots" qui de toute façon ne sont pas installés du tout non plus sur les middle 2010 si on n'a pas pris de SSD. Bref, je me demande si il n'est pas possible d'y installer le SSD an achetant ce connecteur et le chariot, comme il est possible de le faire sur les middle 2010 ?

HELP !!!!!!!! 
En fait c'est assez urgent tout ça pour moi car mon DD est doucement entrain de lacher, il fait un TicTac monstre et rame terriblement à ce moment là, même avec un simple copier/coller.
Donc le changement de disque dur est urgent pour que je puisse me remettre au travail...


----------



## Chrone (12 Septembre 2011)

1: Ce n'est qu'un avis subjectif (vu que c'est le mien), mais pour moi, avec un port Sata 2, le meilleur compromis vitesse écriture/vitesse lecture/prix reste OCZ. Je recommande le OCZ Vertex 2, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec aucun de leur disque (j'en ai eu 3 différents).

2: Oui cela te permet d'utiliser un SSD à 100% de ces performances, bien évidemment. Le port SATA c'est celui du Mac, donc Sata 2 pour un late 2009. Le Sata 3 sur les Mac, c'est très récent.

3: Le caddy s'installe à la place du superdrive, pourquoi parles-tu des capteurs du DD d'origine ? Perso j'ai collé le capteur du superdrive sur le SSD, ce qui ne change absolument rien au fonctionnement des ventilos.

4: Je n'ai jamais vu faire une telle manip. C'est donc se compliquer la vie (à mon avis).


----------



## plan_D (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse super rapide Fiozo.

1: Ok, 3 disques sans soucis, c'est déjà pas mal. Mais comme apparemment nouxtywe parlait d'insatisfactions à hauteur de 30% des clients OCZ et que j'ai lu de très bon comparatifs récents sur les Intel...
Après , il y a la question de la perte de performance dans le temps dont parlait Vipecs au début du Topics, et pour laquelle OWC semblait le mieux placé, sachant que la gestion du TRIM est toujours absente.

2: La différence entre SATA 2 et SATA 3, c'est quoi en terme de performance lecture/ecriture ?

3: Je t'avoue j'ai posé cette question en pure "noob", car je ne sais absoluement pas comment fonctionne ce capteur dont j'ai oublié le nom, si c'est une sorte de thermomètre ou quoi ??? 
Donc je me suis dis, à proximité du DD, ce capteur peut également capter la température du SSD dans son caddy???

4: j'ai vu un topic à ce sujet, qui n'en dit pas plus , si ce n'est qu'en effet la manip n'est pas évidente, mais c'est bien ce que vendrait Apple quand on demande un upgrade SSD.


----------



## Chrone (12 Septembre 2011)

La gestion du TRIM n'est pas présente officiellement mais un petit logiciel existe pour activer le TRIM sur n'importe quel SSD non Apple (je te laisse chercher sur Google je ne connais plus le nom par coeur).

La différence exact je ne la connais pas, mais elle est importante. Mais il est impossible d'avoir du Sata 3 sur un iMac 2009 de toute façon, la seule solution est de changer de machine (et changer pour ça...).

C'est un capteur est normalement collé sur le superdrive, on le décolle et le recolle sur le SSD, rien de bien compliqué. Oui il donne la température du SSD une fois bien installé, logique.

Je ne connais pas cette manip, aucune idée.


----------



## plan_D (12 Septembre 2011)

Merci encore pour ces réponses Fiozo.
Pour le SATA 2, en effet, de toute façon pas d'autre choix.
De plus il semble que très peu de SSD arrivent à saturer le bus SATAII qui est capé à 300mo/s.


----------



## Chrone (12 Septembre 2011)

Surtout que le passage d'un DD classique au SSD se ressent, mais le passage d'un SSD Sata 2 au SSD Sata 3 c'est déjà beaucoup moins perceptible à l'usage.

Pas de pb pour le reste


----------



## plan_D (12 Septembre 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm...
PAr contre les mises à jour Firmware font un peu flipper avec les Vertex ?

http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/mise-a-jours-firmware-solid-state-drive-ocz-vertex-2-a-571992-2.html

Je vois qu'ils ont progressé chez OCW, mais il est nécessaire de pouvoir graver un DVD... Or sur le late 2009, plus d'optical Drive, à moins d'en racheter un externe...
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2011/09/02/une-mise-a-jour-firmware-native-pour-les-ssd-owc-sandforce
Sans compter que le late 2009 n'est même pas concerné par cette actualité ( iMac 11,1).

OUlalalalala, ça me refroidit de plus en plus ...


----------



## Chrone (12 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai jamais fait la moindre MAJ firmware sur un SSD, et je n'ai jamais eu de pb.
Donc pour le processus, aucune idée.

Pourquoi acheter un lecteur externe ? Le superdrive interne a sa place dans un boitier externe à 15&#8364; sur eBay.


----------



## plan_D (13 Septembre 2011)

Dernière question pour toi Fiozo qui semble avoir été jusqu'au bout de l'expérience :
- Je vais remplacer mon DD qui est HS par 1 équivalent.
- Je rajoute un ssd vertex 2 dans un Caddy prévu à cet effet à la place de l'optical drive.

Mais les capteurs de température du DD resteront donc sur le DD . Mais pour le SSD , pas besoin de capteurs de température ? Ou c'est intégré dans le caddy ?

L'opération de démonte de l'optical drive et de remonte du caddy est aisée ?
Car j'ai vu un tuto pour le remplacement du DD, mais pas pour la démonte de l'optical Drive.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h28 ----------




plan_D a dit:


> Dernière question pour toi Fiozo qui semble avoir été jusqu'au bout de l'expérience :
> ais les capteurs de température du DD resteront donc sur le DD . Mais pour le SSD , pas besoin de capteurs de température ? Ou c'est intégré dans le caddy ?



Autant pour moi , tu as déjà répondu à cette question, puisque tu as branché les capteurs de l'optical drive sur le SSD...


----------



## plan_D (14 Septembre 2011)

J'ai sauté le pas, le hardware c'es fait.
J'ai remplacé le Seagate Barracuda à l'identique et viré l'optical drive en y mettant à la place un caddy acheté sur MacWay (pas prévu pour l'imac27, donc faut limer une ppetite partie pour que le caddy s'y loge bien), et mis un SSD OCZ vertex 2 dedans.
Tout est remonté maintenant.

Par contre, problème :
> Je rallume en appuyant sur Alt pour qu'il boot sur une clé usb avec Snow Leopard dessus (que j'ai testé auparavant sur un autre ordi et refait une install complète avec, donc la clé est OK).

Là la clé monte en tant que Mac OS X install DVD. Je clique dessus, mais problème, je reste figé en suite sur l'ecran blanc avec la pomme au milieu, sans loading ni rien, rien ne se passe quoi.

Une suggestion sur le moyen de pouvoir re-installer mon Snow Leopard ?


----------



## Chrone (14 Septembre 2011)

Perso je n'ai pas fait comme ça.

J'ai booté sur le DD, j'ai lancé CCC (copy carbon) et j'ai cloné les deux disques (sauf les répertoires musique, vidéo et photo) et le tour est joué.


----------



## plan_D (15 Septembre 2011)

Bah oui, je n'y ai pas pensé, alors meme que j'ai shoppé un dock pour le vieux disque dur.
J'ai donc rebuté dessus, et j'ai pu du coup formater mon HDD et mon SSD en MAc OS étendu journalisé. Et le problème précédent a disparu. 

Par contre maintenant j'ai mes ventilons qui tournent à donf... Et là ça me rend ouf.
J'avais vu l'histoire des incompatibilité de capteur HITACHI (2 trous seulement pour la prise femelle du capteur sur le disque ) par rapport au SEAGATE barracuda d'origine (avec 4 trous correspondant à la fiche originale du capteur).

Mais comme j'ai repris exactement le mme DD, je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de là.
J'ai en plus réinitialiser les réglages par défaut du système de ventilation comme le propose le support apple.

Je pense donc que le soucis proviendrais plus du capteur de l'ancien optical drive que j'ai recollé en plein milieu du SSD.

En attendant, les ventilos tournent de plus en plus vite avec le temps, sans que la température n'augmente.
J'ai installé SMC Fancontrol, je suis toujours à 45°C, mais je suis passé de 0 à 1475 rpm pour mes ventilos.

Fiozo ? T'as une idée ? Toi ça tourne normalement ?
N'y a t il pas un logiciel pour arrêter les ventilons manuellement (ce qu'est censé faire SMC normalement, mais sur mon Imac, il ne fait qu'afficher les données ?
Ou dois je tout simplement re-démonter mon Imac, pour virer ce capteur ?


----------



## Chrone (15 Septembre 2011)

Tu as remplacé aussi le DD d'origine ?

Si c'est le cas essaye de mettre le SSD avec le DD d'origine.

Perso je n'ai aucun soucis de ventilos...


----------



## plan_D (15 Septembre 2011)

Oui j'ai remplacé le DD d'origine à l'identique (SEAGATE Barracuda 1To 7200rpm ).
Donc la sonde du DD est déjà utilisée.

Par contre j'ai collé la sonde de l'optical drive sur le SSD directement (qui est en plastique) et non sur le caddy du SSD qui est métallique. Or, je me demande si cette sonde là ne doit pas être collée sur un conducteur pour fonctionner, ce que n'est pas la coque plastique du SSD.

Sinon, je me demande ce que ça ferait si je vire complètement la sonde ?

Sinon, personne n'a connaissance d'un logiciel comme SMC qui fonctionnerait pour iMAc ?


----------



## Chrone (15 Septembre 2011)

J'ai collé la sonde du caddy sur le SSD et je n'ai pas de pb.

Essayes de la mettre sur le caddy, de toute façon le SSD est toujours froid, donc pas de pb de ce côté là.


----------



## plan_D (15 Septembre 2011)

Bon en fait, je me dis que le problème viendrait peut petre plus de la sonde du DD :

DD 47°C, Fans 4994 rpm
SSD 30°C Fans 2500 rpm
CPU 67°C  Fans 1310 rpm
Optical DRive 48°C  Fans 2500 rpm

?

Le DD n'est qu'à 47 °C  mais son ventilo tourne à donf,
le CPU à 67°C (C'est pas un peu élevé pour un Imac ?) et le ventilo est au plus bas.
J'ai 2 température différente entre le SSD et l'optical Drive ? Chelou non ?


----------



## Chrone (15 Septembre 2011)

Le problème vient du dd pour moi, comme je te l'ai dit au début.

Essaye avec celui d'origine.


----------



## plan_D (16 Septembre 2011)

Oui en effet.
J'ai essayé de mettre à jour le firmware du DD avec les instructions de SEAGATE, qui demande de graver une image .iso
Ce que j'ai fait,  le DVD que j'ai gravé monte grâce à un lecteur externe, mais je dois appuyer sur ALT pour que ça monte comme avec un DD externer ou une clé.

Là je vois un CD avec WINDOWS en sous titre. Quand je clique pour booter dessus, j'ai la pomme en intermittence avec un sens interdit...
Je ne peux donc pas mettre à jour le firmware du DD interne de cette façon.

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié au fait que cela soit une image .iso ou si c'est à cause du fait que ça soit sur un lecteur dvd externe qui est reconnu comme un DD...

Fiozo, quand tu dis essaye avec celui d'origine ? Tu veux dire que je remette le vieux disque pour voir si  le problème disparaît (Donc re-demontage de l'iMac) ?


----------



## Chrone (16 Septembre 2011)

Oui, pour voir d'ou viens le problème, il faut changer une pièce à la fois.


----------



## adrien95 (16 Septembre 2011)

j ai installer il y a quelques jours un crucial M4  256 go sur mon i7 2.93ghz
J'ai supprimer le disque dur 1to d'origine qui commencer a me souler avec tout ces grattements permanents ;
j ai trouver sur le net des rails a mettre sur le sud et ça lui donne le format du disque d'origine;
Pour la sonde j ai schunter le connecteur et c est parfais pas d 'affolement de ventilateurs et autres
En utilisation classique j ai du gagner entre  5 et 7 degrés


----------



## plan_D (19 Septembre 2011)

Adrien,
peux tu m'expliquer plus en détail ce que veut dire schunter (tu me l'as expliqué dans un autre post, mais je t'avoues que cela reste obscure pour moi) ?
Des images peut êtres ? Même si c'ets sur un autre connecteur, juste pour comprendre le principe .
D'avance merci pour ton aide.


----------



## plan_D (21 Septembre 2011)

Bon bah j'ai tout re-démonter est tout est bien branché...
Il n'y a rien à schunter...
Je comprends pas, je désespère de faire faire taire mes ventilos...
Je crois qu'il ne reste vraiment plus que le Firmware du DD pour poser problème. 
Mais comme je n'ai plus d'optical Drive, je ne peux pas le mettre à jour...

D'autres idées ?


----------



## Chrone (21 Septembre 2011)

As-tu au moins essayé de remettre le dd d'origine comme on te l'a déjà dis ? Savoir au moins si le pb vient bien de la...


----------



## Chrone (26 Septembre 2011)

Si la manip intéresse quelqu'un, je vends tout ce qu'il vous faut 

http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/184412/cat/63


----------



## white-rabbit (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour Fiozo !

D'abords merci pour ton retour d'expérience. 
J'ai la même machine (initiale) que toi, un iMac i7 2,8ghz, 4go Ram, DD 1To, modèle late 2009. 

J'envisage également de lui installer un SSD car je suis vraiment trop frustré d'utilisé plus mon MBA 13" que mon iMac tellement le DD est lent comparé au SSD du Air !

J'ai bien compris que l'iMac late 2009 est en SATA II, donc pas besoin d'investir dans un SSD dernier cri SATA III. 

Aurais tu un modèle de SSD > 240Go à me conseiller ? 
Que penses tu de celui ci : http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/89670...=T1RzeE5qa3hPekE1TmpjeU16TXk7MTMxNzIwMjE3OTs=
SATA3 bradé moins cher qu'un SATA2. Ya une raison peut être (mauvaise série, perf moyenne...) ?

Par ailleurs, où as tu acheter le système pour fixer le SSD à la place du superdrive de l'iMac ? Existe t il un kit pour fixer le SSD et déporter le superdrive dans un boitier externe pas trop cher ?

Merci pour ton retour


----------



## Chrone (29 Septembre 2011)

Hello,
Moi c'était un Core 2 Duo et non un i7 mais cela ne change rien à la manip 
Tu as tout compris pour la nappe SATA, il faut prendre un SATA 2.

Pour le disque que tu me link, difficile de connaître ses performances sur une nappe Sata 2 vu que c'est un Sata 3 normalement...
Moi perso j'aime bien les vertex 2, j'en ai eu plusieurs et j'en suis ravi.

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/20689/ocz-disque-ssd-vertex-2-series-240-go-25-sata-ii.html
Temps d'accès lecture : jusqu'à 285 Mo/s
Temps d'accès écriture : jusqu'à 275 Mo/s

Ce n'est certes pas le meilleur SSD du marché, mais l'intérêt d'avoir mieux est limité à mon avis.

Autant la différence entre un DD classique et un SSD est hallucinante, autant la différence entre un SSD à 280mo/s et un autre à 350mo/s est vraiment difficilement perceptible dans les tâches courantes.

Pour le caddy, j'ai acheté ça sur eBay il y a quelque temps pour une quinzaine d'euros, je peux essayer de chercher le lien si cela t'intéresse (et que je le retrouve).

Pour ce qui est de placer le superdrive en externe, oui il existe de nombreux boitiers fait pour.

Et pour finir, j'ai une question, pourquoi avoir un SSD aussi gros ? Si tes biblios sont stockées sur le gros DD, le SSD ne sert qu'au système et aux applications (enfin moi c'est comme ça que je faisais), donc pourquoi avoir 240Go ?


----------



## white-rabbit (29 Septembre 2011)

Pourquoi 240Go ?

En fait, j'ai à côté un MBA 256 Go surlequel je me suis vraiment habitué à travailler. 

Cet espace me permet d'avoir l'ensemble des mes softs, la librairie Aperture (100Go sans les originales) et ma librairies iTunes (40Go) et garder un confortable 60-80Go de libre pour travailler dans Aperture sur une librairie consolidées avec les originales en cours de traitement. 

Avec cette configuration, mon MBA (core2duo 1,6ghz) est bcp plus véloce que mon iMac (i7 2.8ghz) pour bosser mes photos!  Le comble ! Voilà donc pourquoi je cherche à reproduire ça sur mon iMac i7

Mais je suis passé à l'apple store hier, et vu que l'imac est garantie par l'apple care jusque sept 2013, on me déconseille la manip. çaferait sauter la garantie.

Du coup j'me tate .... :-/


----------



## Chrone (29 Septembre 2011)

Si tu n'es pas à quelques euros près, fait le monter en APR comme ça ta garantie ne saute pas.

Toutes les biblios peuvent être déportées sur le gros disque, du moment que le système et les applications sont stockés sur le SSD, tu n'y verras que du feu. 

Donc je reformule, pourquoi mettre les biblios sur le SSD ?


----------



## white-rabbit (29 Septembre 2011)

L'apple store d'Opera ne veut pas effectuer l'opération. 

Le remplacement du superdrive par un SSD n'étant pas "standard" comme opération. 

Quant aux librairies sur SSD, c'est suite au constat de l'utilisation sur MBA. La librairie sur DD externe ou sur SSD n'a pas du tout la meme vivacité !


----------



## Chrone (29 Septembre 2011)

Pour Aperture je ne sais pas, par contre moi pour iTunes aucun problème,
et pourtant ma biblio est assez lourde (une centaine de Go de Lossless).

Si tu veux installer un si gros SSD, et sachant que l'iMac n'est pas transportable,
la meilleure des solutions pour toi c'est peut être de faire installé le SSD à la place du DD 
pour garder ta garantie et ton superdrive, et placer le gros DD en externe, non ?

C'est ce que j'aurais fait à ta place, si j'étais parti sur un si gros SSD en tout cas


----------



## white-rabbit (29 Septembre 2011)

C'est une possibilité que j'envisage également. 

Mais je préfèrerais me passer d'un dd externe. L'iMac étant déjà connecté à un NAS. 

Je viens d'envoyer des demandes de devis à ICLG. 

On sait jamais ....


----------



## Chrone (29 Septembre 2011)

Tiens nous au courant, cela peut intéresser certains


----------



## white-rabbit (29 Septembre 2011)

Feedback dès que j'ai une réponse


----------



## plan_D (4 Octobre 2011)

Salut White-rabbit,
j'ai fait à peu près le même parcours que toi pour la même machine. Et j'ai essuyé le même refus à l'Apple Store qu'à ICLG (Qui est agrée Apple et qui ne veut donc pas faire autre chose que ce qui est standard Apple). 
Et si j'ai bien compris, c'est valable  que ça soit pour le remplacement de l'optical Drive par un SSD  ou le remplacement du DD par un SSD au même emplacement . Dans ce dernier cas, ils ne le refusent que pour les iMac Late 2009 ou antérieurs. Pour les Imacs 2010 ou postérieurs, le remplacement est possible par un centre agrée.


----------



## white-rabbit (4 Octobre 2011)

Bon et bien aucune réponse de la part des 3 boutiques ICLG parisiennes ! Je note le sérieux de leur part !

Et à la lecture du message de Plan_D, je crois bien que c'est mort pour moi ....


----------



## adrien95 (5 Octobre 2011)

renseigne toi chez all mac  dans le 95 et j'en avais un autre sur paris meme mais impossible de mettre la main sur le nom du mag


----------



## plan_D (7 Octobre 2011)

BricoMac, dans le 2ème Arrt. 
Ils font tout, mais ne garantissent pas le résultat.
Et quoi qu'il arrive, si le magasin n'est pas agrée, ton Apple Care saute. Et si il est agrée, il ne fera que du "Standard".


----------



## antonio8 (26 Novembre 2011)

J'ai reçu le caddy et le ssd!

Je ne sais pas comment fixer le ssd dans le caddy? De plus, dois-je démonter le superdrive d'un boîtier pour le remplacer par le caddy?


----------



## plan_D (5 Décembre 2011)

En effet, le but du Caddy est de pouvoir installer le SSD à la place du SuperDrive.
Donc il faut bien démonter les SuperDrive au préalable, pour y monter le caddy à la place, mais après avoir fixé ton SSD dans le caddy. 
Normalement il y a des petites vis fournies avec le Caddy , qui permettent de fixer le SSD dedans. 
Mais pour avoir acheté un Caddy chez MacWay, il n'était pas tout à fait adapté au SSD et à l'emplacement d'origine, pour s'y emboiter exactement. J'ai du donner un petit coup de lime sur une partie du Caddy.


----------



## nouxtywe (11 Mai 2012)

Salut tlm,
J'ai fini de gamberger, je vais sauter le pas et prendre un SSD pour mon iMac late 2009.

Par contre le caddy je trouve ça superflu, apparemment avec les cables et du double face ça fonctionne très bien (vu que ça ne chauffe pas et que le disque est ainsi "coincé" ça me dérange pas d'économiser 40 ^^

Bref, par contre j'ai un gros doute sur les cables à acheter, apparemment faut un doubleur et une alimentation SSD "en angle droit" j'ai cru lire sur : http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/351/page11

Bref est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner sur les types de cables à me procurer avant de faire la manip ? 

Thannkkksss !!

nOuX


----------



## fusion (14 Septembre 2012)

le sujet que je cherchais!

je cherche à mettre un SSD aussi ds mon i5 2.66.

c'est la galère sur ces imac! de ce que j'ai retenu, on ne peut pas rajouter un SSD sans sacrifier le superdrive (qui n'a rien de super soit dit en passant), ou le DD interne. donc comme je veux garder le superdrive, je vais devoir exiler mon DD. ça m'embete un peu j'aurais aimé tout laisser à l'intérieur.

juste une question, la raison pour laquelle on ne peut rajouter un SSD c'est bien parce qu'il manque un branchement SATA? du coup il faut dégager celui du super drive?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2013)

J'ai un iMac 27 pouces de fin 2009, et je souhaiterais ajouter un SSD pour pouvoir profiter de Fusion Drive qui donnerait un coup de fouet à ma machine.

J'ai étudié la question, et il semblerait que seulement les iMac à partir de mi 2010 possède un connecteur SATA vacant s'ils sont pas équipé de SSD à l'achat.

Donc je suis obligé de sacrifier soit mon disque dur soit mon SuperDrive... mais je souhaiterais garder les deux.

Me conseillez-vous plutôt de prendre un SSD de grande capacité du genre 500Go pour remplacer le disque dur classique (avec d'après ce que j'ai lu sur ce topic les souci avec un connecteur propriétaire Apple pour la gestion du capteur de température et du ventilateur qui tournera à fond tout le temps) ou bien de le mettre à la place du SuperDrive que je sortirais dans un boitier externe en USB2 ?


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Juillet 2013)

Remplacer 100% d'un DD par un SSD, je sais pas si en l'état actuel de la techno c'est une bonne idée : tous les I/O sur le SSD ça doit pas mal réduire sa durée de vies à quelques années seulement, ou je me trompe ? surtout que si on mac est "vieux" (2009 = préhistorique  ) tu pourrais avoir envie de le récupérer le jour de la revente... la solution de système + appli sur SSD et profils et tout le reste (tous les fichiers tmp et de travail, toutes les données des docs, etc) sur un DD me plait bien personnellement.

Mais j'ai peut-être une fausse idée ? 

Après sur ce modèle en effet un seul SATA, mais bon le superdrive tu t'en sers beaucoup ? moi jamais, et la dernière fois que j'ai voulu je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'arrivait plus du tout à lire des DVD (quelle que soit la zone), trop cool. L'option du DVD externe me paraît bonne, moi j'ai fait l'inverse, SSD externe en firewire (boot système / applis) dessus et j'en suis *très* content.

Après étude de cas, je me suis rendu compte qu'ouvrir la bête, tout déconnecté dans le bon ordre (sans enlever l'écran avant sinon on arrache tout) et tout noter, monter le bousin et réussir à tout reconnecter / remonter dans le bon ordre... le risque était trop grand pour moi, et le bénéfice de mon choix est largement suffisant pour le justifier à mes yeux.


----------



## meldesbois (23 Août 2014)

Salut, 

à mon tour de vouloir upgrader mon imac 27" late 2009

j'ai acheté un SSd et un Caddy

je comptais mettre le SSD à la place du HHD et le HDD à la place du super drive.

- déjà, c'est possible ??

- est ce que j'aurais bien un gain de perf ? 
(plutôt que de mettre le SSd à la place du superdrive donc en sata sachant que mon SSD marche en sata 3)


- ensuite, et si vous confirmez que ma démarche est bonne, 
je crois comprendre qu'il me faut un aussi un adaptateur pour mettre mon SSD dans le logement du HDD ? 
ne peut-on pas simplement le coller avec double face adapté ? tout léger qu'il est...

Et me faut-il des câbles supplémentaires ?? 

je crois que je me suis plantée puisque g acheté un caddy pour mettre le sud dans le superdrive... -_-

pfouuu..... c le cirque...

so ? help !


----------



## meldesbois (27 Août 2014)

bon ben voilà, c fait et je ne regrette pas !


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Septembre 2014)

Et vu que t'as répondu tout seuls à tes questions (bien !!!) c'était quoi les réponses ??


----------



## meldesbois (17 Septembre 2014)

alors, alors, 
dans un imac 27" late 2009 (c différent pour les 2011)

j'ai mis un SSD à la place du Graveur, et ça tourne du feu de dieu. 

il faut savoir que sur les 2009 il nya que deux prises Sata (hdd et superdirve) contrairement aux 2011 qui comprennent un port sata de libre en plus. 
donc il a fallu choisir, et comme le HDD ne rentre pas dans le logement du superdirve ct vite réglé ! 

g effectivement utilisé un adaptateur caddy truc pour fixer le SSd à la place du superdrive. il es indispensable pour la connectique (ou alors il faut acheter un cable sata en plus et bricoler un peu pour faire tenir le SSD mais j'ai préféré la sécurité ..)

voilà !


----------



## ctristan (7 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ce feedback
Le DD de mon imac late 2009 vient de lacher.
Chez RSI c'est 360 en négociant un peu, juste pour changer le DD par une disque 1TO à plateau.
Apple va peut etre faire un geste pour prendre en charge une partie du coût.
je vous en dirais plus quand ce sera finalisé.

Mais je suis bien intéressé par ta manip.
RSI ne veut pas le faire car le port du superdrive n'est pas fait pour ça...
Tu connais qqun qui pourrais le faire pour moi? J'ai de mauvaise expérience sur le bricolage sur mac.

Par ailleurs au moment de remettre en route comment faire pour installer OS X sur le SDD et ce servir du disque à plateau pour gerer les données (films, photos, etc)?


----------



## meldesbois (8 Octobre 2014)

Salut !

que quelqu'un le fasse pour toi.. c un peu chaud, si pour une raison ou un autre ca pete, je voudrais pas être responsable...
moi j'ai pas eu de probleme mais on n'est pas à l'abri d'un tournevis qui t'échappe, je sais pas moi..

si t'es chaud tu t'achetes un tournevis et c parti ! avec un tuto c easy 

même sans toucher au superdrive tu peux tout à fait remplacer ton DD par un neuf, et apres tu bootes ou sur une carte sd ou un DD externe avec tes sauvegardes time machine ou le dernier Os..

easy jte dis !


----------



## ctristan (8 Octobre 2014)

OK, je y réfléchir pour une prochaine fois. Car on m'a dit qu'il faut utiliser de la colle pour fixer le SSD à la place du superdrive, et j'aime pas trop ça.

En attendant, c'est cool Apple prend en charge le changement de disque dur.
OUI APPLE PREND EN CHARGE CETTE REPARATION



je vais déjà m'attaquer à ajouter de la RAM.


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

Quitte à avoir deux supports de stockage.. T'aurais pu te faire un Fusion Drive Maison.. C'est le top ça.. Tu aurais 1,5To avec la rapidité du SSD.. et le stockage du HDD.. tu serais bien plus a l'aise et le tri se ferais plus simplement..


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Octobre 2014)

Je voulais m'en faire un mais c'est po possib' avec mon système sur un SSD externe FW (moi j'ai pas voulu me lancer dans le démontage / bricolage du bousin), FusionDrive ne prend en charge que les disques internes... c'est très intéressant sur le papier, si c'est une solution fiable.


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

Bah ouais en interne, c'est vraiment incroyable. Moi j'était comblé.


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Octobre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Bah ouais en interne, c'est vraiment incroyable. Moi j'était comblé.



Si j'avais été courageux (pour ne pas dire téméraire) j'aurais tenté l'install en interne, mais c'est le seul ordi de la maison (famille), plus couvert depuis longtemps, le risque de galère / échec (non réversible en plus) trop important à mes yeux...


----------



## RubenF (9 Octobre 2014)

C'est sur qu'on va pas risquer de tuer l'ordi de la petite famille


----------

